# mc stalls on startup



## balanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Midnight commander misc/mc is probably my most used program and from time to time it appears to stall on startup, ie it seems to take a minute or two to start. Normally it starts up instantly.

Has anyone else ever come across this and knows why it happens?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, many times over ssh, when something tries to resolve hostname for an IP address from which I am connected. Because there is no PTR record for such address in most cases and this stall appears only from time to time I suppose that it is something broken with DNS resolving on given target machine - underlying resolver doesn't return NO RECORD immediately, but tries to find it somewhere to no avail until timeout. Usually regular DNS queries for for example A or CNAME records work just fine - ping some-well-known-domain.com works as expected.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 21, 2018)

This usually indicates a DNS resolving problem somewhere. I've had it happen on hosts where there was no entry for 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts for example.


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 21, 2018)

Does misc/mc even need DNS?  I tested it on one of my systems with /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf renamed and it came right up.


----------

